# Excellent quote...



## Ryan (May 22, 2006)

I work at the university golf course here at Western Illinois and my boss and local pro said this to me one time..."It's not the arrows in the quiver, it's the archer shooting the bow." Even though I get caught up in exciting new clubs and have spent more money than I probably should have on clubs, I believe this quote regarding good equipment vs. just being a good golfer!

Take care,
Ryan


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

That is very good indeed... I'll add it to my stash of "stuff"


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I think you could give Tiger a $150.00 mismatched set of clubs and he'd still kick all our butts. I like the quote " A good tradesman does not blame his tools".


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> I think you could give Tiger a $150.00 mismatched set of clubs and he'd still kick all our butts. I like the quote " A good tradesman does not blame his tools".


Thats a quote i believe at my golf club there is a certain member that only has irons no driver or woods...very strange i hear you say and indeed it is.
But the funny thing is that all his clubs are not the same...he has a few callaway titleist taylormade and even hogan...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

there is a signboard at my local course that says something on the lines of

Fact 1: 20 years ago the average handicap was 18 for men and 19 for women.

Fact 2: After all the advancements in golfing technology, the average handicap is now 18 for men and 19 for women.

its goes on to say that you cant buy a lower score etc. i cant remember exactly what it was but i will take a picture of it next time around.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I played golf for my college, (University of Louisville), we used to have a team that was slightly better than mediocre, nothing to brag about. The worst beating we used to take every year was from tiny Bellermine College, also in Louisville.

They had a guy named Elmore Just, now President of a company that makes oversize drivers and fairway woods, but still out of wood. Back then, he would show up in torn jeans, t-shirt and high top sneakers. His clubs were ancient and mismatched. He made the homeless look like models for Ralph Lauren Polo clothing.

And he kicked the living daylights out of us every time we played...


----------

